# CJ's punch bait



## fish-n-wade

Is there anywhere local to houston area to buy CJ's punch bait? Website shows academy and Bass Pro as dealers but they dont have it in pasadena or Pearland. Really need some for this coming weekend.


----------



## obiewan57

If you call Charles at CJ's punch bait, tell him Weldon sent you, he can send it FedEx and you will have it pretty quick. Academy in College Station has several different flavors.

Charles told me that if you talk to the manager of any Academy that does not have it, all they have to do is order it, that it is available for every Academy.

If you were in College Station I would say come by my house and I would sell you a little of mine. Hope you find it, we catch lots of fish on it.

Weldon Kirk
********************************


----------



## RodBender54

*Blues?*

Does the punch bait work for Blues or is it primarily for channel cat?


----------



## obiewan57

I catch a lot of blues on CJ's, it works on both Blues and Channels. He recently came out with one called Monster bait, it has perch ground up in it, so I will be giving that a try and see what it does also.

I forgot to give contact info in the first post
http://cjsbait.com/products.htm


----------



## fish-n-wade

yes weldon i see all the fish you catch and thats why im desperate to find some of this majical punch bait! lol! Im sure theres alot of skill involved too! Thanks for the info


----------



## That Robbie Guy

I tend to catch more channel than anything.

But hell, I have no problem eatin' up the channel cats either.


----------



## obiewan57

Channels eat really good there Robbie, I catch more channels too, but I fish channel cat lakes mostly. Only one of my lakes is pretty good for blues, others are channel cat predominant


----------



## RodBender54

*C J's punch bait*

I was in Academy in Conroe this morning and the have some in stock. Good luck and better fishing.


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK

Bass pro katy always has it in stock


----------



## poohbear

*Danny Kings VS CJ Punch bait*

Just wandering if anybody had an opinion on the difference between the two. I can buy the Danny Kings here at the Livingston Walmart. I like the Danny King's in the blood.


----------



## obiewan57

My opinion would be CJ's without a doubt. North winds today, not the best conditions, 40 cats, about half of them blues, on Gibbons Creek.


----------



## Sunbeam

At one time Danny's was the best. We bought it in quarts by the case when he was still in Vernon.
But since the kids have taken over and started skimping on the ingredients it has not be as good. Too bad.


----------



## keeepitwet

Do ya'll just use bare treble hooks or the ones with the sponge on it? Thanks


----------



## Mhuynh1983

the last time i bought cjs was at the academy by deerbrook mall on 1960 and 59 toward lake houston. they had the crawfish flavor


----------



## ChuChu

keeepitwet said:


> Do ya'll just use bare treble hooks or the ones with the sponge on it? Thanks


Bare hooks for the punch baits. Sponge for the dip baits.


----------



## bearwhiz

Academy in Katy has both CJs and Danny King. I used them both this weekend with equal results.


----------



## kerryst

I may be too late to the party but I tried the Monster Bait and the stuff seemed to come off the treble rather quickly. I even used my fingers at one point to pack it onto the hook but after 3-5 minutes in the water the majority of the bait was gone. I was at the lake and there wasn't much of a current, maybe I was doing something wrong, not sure.


----------



## fish-n-wade

I also have trouble keeping cj's punch bait on the hook!! whats the secret to getting it on the hook and not havin to touch it?


----------



## fishin_envy

fish-n-wade said:


> I also have trouble keeping cj's punch bait on the hook!! whats the secret to getting it on the hook and not havin to touch it?


Hire Weldon Kirk (Obiewan57) to take you out on a guided trip. :mpd:


----------



## bearintex

Lake Jackson Academy has it in stock.


----------



## gator

I buy my CJ's at the local Walmart


----------



## 9121SS

Academy in Tomball now has it. :dance:


----------



## Getursmokeon

The academy at 59 and Kirby had it today.


----------



## Getursmokeon

Mix in some cattails to help it stay on better.


----------



## headed south 2

how do yall hook cheese bait on a hook???????


----------



## BigCat63

I prefer CJ's punch bait myself..


----------



## Jeff G

Gander mountains in Houston carry it . Some stores carry treble hooks too that have a spring on the shank allowing for the dough type baits to stick better . Some walmarts carry an interesting new type treble that has a combo of sponge and some rubber disk shape pieces on it . It looked good for a dip type bait . The hooks that I mentioned above are usually found not in the hook section of the store but located next to the baits and trotline making materials . 

I have been seeing more and more of the tackle stores in houston starting to carry the CJ's bait but none yet have I seen the Sure Shot brand .


----------

